# what do you think is the best computer and why!



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

what do you think is the best computer and why!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

ahhhahahahahha


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Building it yourself.

Buy the parts, piece it together, get what you need and want...and cheaper


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Agree-custom build if you know what you're doing. However, for a newbie who does not know much about computers, I would recommend Dell--good customer service and they give you the operating system CD (many other companies give you some BS restore disc).


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> I would recommend Dell--good customer service and they give you the operating system CD (many other companies give you some BS restore disc).


I agree mostly with this but don't consider Dell if you ever want to do a hardware upgrade. Propietary hardware is a curse!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

I would recommend Dell also. With respect to the proprietary hardware, just whip out your credit card, buy the best, most powerful, newest, top of the line stuff Dell has to offer,and buy the maximum warranty, and you shouldn't need to worry about upgrading for several years. It's only money.

I'm a satisfied Dell owner,

Mowergun


----------



## clskrk (Aug 25, 2003)

Dell. No Question. I put in a secondary H/D, (same size as primary,) And paid less for it than I would have at any other place around here at the time. I'll be getting more memory here soon, and it's almost all plug & play.


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *I agree mostly with this but don't consider Dell if you ever want to do a hardware upgrade. Propietary hardware is a curse! *


well, thats kinda out of the question. if he doesnt know anything to build it himself, why would the proprietary hardware make a difference, considering he wont know anything to upgrade in the first place!

anyone who can upgrade should have an idea how to build it himself ... and while dell will have proprietary hardware problems, other companies, just dont build them well, load the comp with proprietary software that you cant get off, so that will make it to where you wouldnt want to upgrade the computer, cuz ur just so fed up with it in the first place!

and my opinion, build it yourself, or dell ... dell has best support of all ... more expensive, but worth it... but still build it yourself, or pay someone to do it for you!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

The best bet if you want support, a custom system, and non proprietary parts or software is to go to a local computer shop, and talk to their staff.

I'm not talking about a best buy, or future shop, or something like that. I'm talking a small computer only store


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

compusa sucks for their **** ... bestbuy is DECENT, for the mass electronics shops ... small computer stores are best bet..even though sometimes i find them a lil more expensive ...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> well, thats kinda out of the question. if he doesnt know anything to build it himself, why would the proprietary hardware make a difference, considering he wont know anything to upgrade in the first place!


Well, for some people they start out as a newbie and learn quickly. Then when they want to get into upgrading they find out their old box isn't worth tinkering with- thats the problem I had. Now I have a custom built tower that is easily upgraded.


> dell has best support of all


I think my girlfriend would strongly disagree with this. She has had poor tech support from Dell for her computer.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.alienware.com/

Check out the gaming systems.

Area-51 Extreme
Intel Pentium 4 3.2GHz 800MHz FSB
1GB DDR SDRAM PC-3200
120GB Seagate Barracuda 8MB Cache
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 256MB
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

If you were in MB, I could tell you the best two places to go, it's nearly impossible to beat their prices, but...your a tad far away.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *
> I think my girlfriend would strongly disagree with this. She has had poor tech support from Dell for her computer. *


Dell tech support is OK. Everyone seems to have different experience.
Bottom line: The techs you initially call are going to read off the ultimate flow chart that everyone else has. 

Bottom line though Dell is a decent system and from personal experience they do honor thier warranties. They will send a tech guy right to your home within a few days if you have at home service.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

THough many would disagree my Hewlett Packard 6645c has worked awesome for 3 years now. I bought it even though my cousin advised me not to and he works at HP. 

My new laptop is a dell and its very good too but a bit slow and I understand that is common for dell laptops. I haven't had it long enough to do any serious tweaking to speed things up.


----------



## rmay635703 (Nov 7, 2002)

I think the most reliable system ever made was the Tandy COCO, I love that ant game


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Whats the "ant game"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

well i dont recomend packard bell i had nothing but trouble with there PRE-INSTALLED software and when you want to reformat the origanal drivers are a ***** to find! also no xp cd


----------



## rmay635703 (Nov 7, 2002)

The ant game is a maze game where your a little big trying to eat all the ants pellets.(or whatever they are) But if one of the ants touches you, the speaker screams "We gotcha!"

Sort of like pacman except the maze is HUGE. Its a really old game though circa 81.

Cheers


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey if you aren't in a hurry & aren't into build your own go for the Dell. Order their catalog & every month they have some sort of promotion going. I got a pentium4 at 2.4 gh, free upgrade of memory to 512, cd player thing + free cd burner (2 different things) windows xp + alot of other software installed $100.00 rebate on the computer, $50.00 rebate on the 3 year come fix it at my house warrenty- which covers EVERYTHING but fire flood, or theft- all of which should be covered in your homeowners policy. Even if the kids spill pop on it....They better NOT though. Plus A lexmark all-in one for $92.00. Oh if you get the printer thing it doesn't come with the usb cord... Being a first itme buyer I didn't know that & was really ticked off when I found out I had to go to the store again ( I had just went that morning). GeForce4 mx440 with AGP8x with tv out. With the rebates it came to just over $1000.00 ('course the catalog price stared at $799.00....)

My ONLY problem so far has been that most of their support people don't speak very good English... I haven't had any problems with the computer, & I set it up myself in about a half an hour.

Some months they have free shipping , or free cd burner, I just lucked out & got memory & cd burner, you just have to figure out what you want...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

Well i heard dell was not so good a little bit like packard bell hard to upgrade and its like you are always attached to them
2


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

one of the first things i did was wipe all the pre installed crap off!
and put my own on!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

but as i read dell has many fans so they cant be all that bad after all


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

i also remember tandy computers but i never had one


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

some one told me ibm were good but they did not say why can any body shed some light on that one?


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm with Gibble on building your own puter...I've built a few and am very happy with them...

But if I was to buy one I would definatly buy a Dell...I'm work in an IT Dept and we've bought HP, CompaQ, Digital (hmmm first 3 all now the same company...), and Dell...Love the Dell.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I wish I had the brains and the guts to build my own - but, Dell is working fine with me, and so is HP.


----------



## Rox Shox (Jun 25, 2003)

Im BYO all the way. I like Bios updates, and having a tweaking section in the bios for DRAM, Voltages, timings, cas latency, Front side bus, multipliers, and much much more. You wont find any of that on a Dell. I like non-proprietary power supplies and motherboards too. And I like a real copy of windows. I see Dells all the time in my shop, the copy of windows is Dell specific, with Dell INF, and driver files, and will not run on any other PC. Non-Gamers always go back to Dell, but serious gamers either BYO, or go to places like http://www.ibuypower.com/mall/lobby.htm

Dell's are nicely built, and a reliable though. My second PC in 99 was a Dell. Very nice for me then as I was very fresh to the PC scene. A good place to start to learn how to build your own is here http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/index.htm

Great place to shop for PC parts (I order in volume here) http://www.newegg.com/


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Dell is the #1 selling PC and has a good track record to back that up. There PC's are reasonably priced and they have good customer support. 

As mentioned in the beginning of this thread, if you have any technicals skills then build your own. Much cheaper and if something should go wrong, you can always post here and get all the tech help you may need.

 :up:


----------



## chiltonkar (Sep 29, 2003)

does anyone know of a good place in the Boston,MA area to have a customer computer built?


----------



## TypeSK (Mar 16, 2002)

of all the computer companies, dell puts the LEAST amount of pre-installed soft**** in their computers..i find others loaded with them ...


----------



## WFKY9G (Oct 31, 2003)

It depends what you want to do with it and your budget; multi-media, word processor, etc. Macs are supposed to be the best for graphics design work. Some other brands support Linux better than others.


----------



## Maggie's (Nov 22, 2003)

Gibble,
I'm in MB too. Curious, what are the 2 best places to get a comp? I just bought a new one last month and I'm wondering if it is at one of those places or if I'm thinking of one of those places. I also bought my last computer at a local computer shop in wpg.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Now...i've owned my Dell for one year almost, and the service is the best i have ever had, can't solve the problem on the phone, then they will come to your house (if you purchased home service, which is very reasonable). So Dell is the best, next time i get a computer, it's going to be a Dell.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Heard in the radio yesterday that Dell will have there Phone tech support moving back to the USA.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I was waiting for someone to put Alienware out there. Alienware computers are every tech savvy gamer's dream.  I've been wanting to get one, though ABS computer's have higher benchmarks, and are a couple thousand dollars less then an Alienware system with the same specs. I'd be curious to know how good their tech support is though. Alienware's is excellent, from everything I've read, no personal experience though. If you have the extra $Green$ I'd go with Alienware. Otherwise, Dell or ABS. 

~The Servant of Eru~


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Servant of Eru:_
> *I was waiting for someone to put Alienware out there. Alienware computers are every tech savvy gamer's dream.  I've been wanting to get one, though ABS computer's have higher benchmarks, and are a couple thousand dollars less then an Alienware system with the same specs. I'd be curious to know how good their tech support is though. Alienware's is excellent, from everything I've read, no personal experience though. If you have the extra $Green$ I'd go with Alienware. Otherwise, Dell or ABS.
> 
> ~The Servant of Eru~ *


If you read the thread you would see that the mighty D did post Alenware. 

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=165709&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

post #12


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I saw that, that's why I said *was*, as in past-tense.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

1. Heewee I'm not sure but it may be for commercial users only. I've been told that it makes more sense and mnay also cents to by from Dell via small business instead of personal.

2.Best computer build it. 'Fraid to? ask around and find a good geek kid or small local store offer them a flat fee and supply the parts.
I met a woman who assembled five local teenages. They worked out the system and worked together to assemble it. All it cost her were cokes and cheese curls. They guarenteed lifetime support


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i notice nobody thought e-machines was the best brand ever. I wonder why, LOL


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

i am a high school senior, and my biology teacher gave us her old computer if we put together/helped her buy a new one. I got parts for my LEGO computer from it, and it didn't cost her a thing. I always say store should open up and allow you to pay less to have a student appretencie work on it. everybody would win


----------



## Al-Firdaus (May 24, 2003)

The best computer on the market is the one you construct yourself. If you have a champaign budget you can buy the best of the best parts in every category and have yourself one mean machine that not only will last for decades but in fact will be more advanced than every machine sold in stores for at least a decade. My BARE computer case ALONE cost more than eighty percent of ALL dell computers with monitors sold on the market today. As does my motherboard. And damn near everything else except my floppy drives. So you can imagine what I built. And I built one for my mom too! On the other hand if your budget is limited you can still construct a master machine. In building your own machine you will know everything that is in it. You will know its limitations and have the satisfaction of having built something that is BETTER than a dell or anything else on the market. Building a machine is not hard to do. Store bought junk uses generic parts and fu*&^%-up motherboards.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

DUDE hope your not getting a DELL
http://216.180.233.153/~swidotcom/support_letter.php


----------

